
Blender green screen VFX of incredible detail – made by a single person - open-source-ux
https://twitter.com/DrewCoffman/status/1274743473732632576
======
iamcreasy
Very similar one:
[https://twitter.com/Mrdodobird/status/1237194284903723014](https://twitter.com/Mrdodobird/status/1237194284903723014)

I also loved his Blender Conference talk about World building:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPWKecazgM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPWKecazgM)

Here he talk about how to build very complex environment with very simple
shapes/approaches with incredible speed.

------
_bxg1
Clever how they managed to reuse both the light positions and the stairs so
the same set could be three different places

------
soylentcola
Been following this guy since seeing a link in another HN comment thread about
Blender a couple of weeks ago.

I haven't played with Blender in ages but it definitely makes me want to check
out the current version (seems to have come a long way since I last installed
it). Doubt I'll end up doing more than tinkering but the price is certainly
right.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/mrdodobird/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mrdodobird/videos)

------
ehvatum
Thank you; I've been needing a reminder to work blender3d into my NX Realize
Shape workflow.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
Damn nice!

